

PHP in the cloud - danielpageone
http://www.webappvm.com/php-cloud-developers-to-embrace-operational-efficiency
Are PHP developers going to the cloud?
======
Scott_MacGregor
We are developing in PHP for the cloud.

With operating systems iterating to supporting tons of processor cores and
unbelievable amounts of memory and blade servers becoming more and more
popular, it looks like the _Cloud_ as we know it is going to grow
exponentially from where it is now.

RedHat says RHEL 5.4 AS supports an unlimited amount of processor sockets.
<http://www.redhat.com/rhel/server/advanced/>

